# ipad digital audio out?



## brett

i keep circling around the idea of going the ipad route for my jeep. as time has gone by, i have seen updates and new ideas. i prefer not to use bluetooth for sending signal and would like a clean, non-compressed, signal. it doesn't have to be the highest res possible, but it does have to be quality. 

are there easy ways to send a digital signal out of an ipad, via usb or hdmi, to an dsp or h/u while charging the ipad?


----------



## mattkim1337

Yes, here's what worked for me:
1) Lightning USB Camera adapter:
2) Any USB to SPDIF device, such as this:
3) Either a Digital Coaxial Cable or Digital Optical Cable into your DSP/HU

Keep in mind that volume controls from the iPad itself can be lost while using a digital signal, so you may need volume control of your DSP/HU
Some select DSPs like Helix have direct USB input addons that work with iOS/Android, but those are specific for each DSP. The solution above is pretty much universal.


----------



## Hammer1

I agree with most of what Mattkim said except I would look for a peachtree audio X1 usb to spdif. I have tried a lot of different converters and the peachtree is the best. They do not make them anymore but they can be found. Also a high wattage buck converter to charge the IPad. 
I also use a usb non powered hub to fool the iPad cause most usb to spdif converters draw too much power and you get a error message on iPad. They now make the peachtree T1 with coax out. 
https://www.peachtreeaudio.com/t1-usb-spdif-converter.html


----------



## EmptyKim

mattkim1337 said:


> Yes, here's what worked for me:
> 1) Lightning USB Camera adapter:
> 2) Any USB to SPDIF device, such as this:
> 3) Either a Digital Coaxial Cable or Digital Optical Cable into your DSP/HU
> 
> Keep in mind that volume controls from the iPad itself can be lost while using a digital signal, so you may need volume control of your DSP/HU
> Some select DSPs like Helix have direct USB input addons that work with iOS/Android, but those are specific for each DSP. The solution above is pretty much universal.


Pretty much this for me too. 

#1 I use the same Apple adapter

#2 I use this USB to SPDIF since I have MiniDSP and requires coaxial digital connection. 

#3 I use this charger for powering everything


----------



## AyOne

+1 in the peachtree x1 if you can find one


----------



## asianinvasion21

What generation ipad do you have? The pure i20 works well with some of the older models.


----------



## brett

hey man! i actually don't have an ipad that i plan on using yet. i sold my double din unit and before i got another one i was trying to battleplan this to see if it would work for me. i like to keep things as simple as possible, so i was hoping that i could do this with minimal adapters, etc.

i could easily fit an ipad mini in the dash area. it would look identical to how doug at soundman did his cousin's srt jeep. but, they did bt audio and i do not want to do that. i was thinking of going directly from an ipad to a dsp or hu, but im gathering from the responses that the signal will need to be converted first. 

i currently have my rf360.3 and it accepts an optical in. i could do this and use the volume control from the dsp. but, i still kind of like the idea of a hu because, even if i retain the dsp, it requires using the test disc and i still sometimes play cds.

now, a more aggressive approach would be going with the ipad pro 10.5 or air 9.7 as it would just barely fit in a vertical orientation in the factory bezel. this would, however, force me to move the hvac controls to the below compartment which might be able to be squeezed in. i could still hide a hu behind the ipad if need be too.

here's my goal:

- be able to play lossless files and send digital signal to hu or dsp
- control volume via knob from dsp, or hu. going hu allows to retain steering wheel control too
- keep it cool; will likely install a fan or two behind the ipad to keep it cool as this will be a stationary install and i live in phoenix
- integrate a backup camera; most all i've seen are bt, but that's ok
- long shot, but maybe find a dsp that can be run/adjust via app on the ipad and not a separate laptop


----------



## asianinvasion21

brett said:


> hey man! i actually don't have an ipad that i plan on using yet. i sold my double din unit and before i got another one i was trying to battleplan this to see if it would work for me. i like to keep things as simple as possible, so i was hoping that i could do this with minimal adapters, etc.
> 
> i could easily fit an ipad mini in the dash area. it would look identical to how doug at soundman did his cousin's srt jeep. but, they did bt audio and i do not want to do that. i was thinking of going directly from an ipad to a dsp or hu, but im gathering from the responses that the signal will need to be converted first.
> 
> i currently have my rf360.3 and it accepts an optical in. i could do this and use the volume control from the dsp. but, i still kind of like the idea of a hu because, even if i retain the dsp, it requires using the test disc and i still sometimes play cds.
> 
> now, a more aggressive approach would be going with the ipad pro 10.5 or air 9.7 as it would just barely fit in a vertical orientation in the factory bezel. this would, however, force me to move the hvac controls to the below compartment which might be able to be squeezed in. i could still hide a hu behind the ipad if need be too.
> 
> here's my goal:
> 
> - be able to play lossless files and send digital signal to hu or dsp
> - control volume via knob from dsp, or hu. going hu allows to retain steering wheel control too
> - keep it cool; will likely install a fan or two behind the ipad to keep it cool as this will be a stationary install and i live in phoenix
> - integrate a backup camera; most all i've seen are bt, but that's ok
> - long shot, but maybe find a dsp that can be run/adjust via app on the ipad and not a separate laptop


The reason I went with the Pure i20 is because it was the most simplistic approach. I didn't want a ton of adapters and converters in the signal chain going to the DSP. Making the ipad removable is a must in hot weather. The first dash I made was a more permanent solution and the ipad would overheat on hot days. It can be a huge PITA cause it takes 10-15 minutes to cool down and function. I made a second dash that allowed me to remove the ipad to at least put in the glove box on hot days. This fixed the issue with the ipad overheating. I would hate to see you modify your dash and end up with the same issue I was having.


----------



## jtaudioacc

brett, if you park in the sun and leave the ipad in the car, expect not to be able to listen to it until it cools down. and i know it never cools down in AZ.


----------



## brett

hey jt, long time man, hope things are going well for you!

how's the ipad setup in your car? i know you were going into the alpine dsp, right?

yeah, the heat thing is a big block for me on this. however, i think putting a fan behind it will help. my girl's ipad mini gets warm and as soon as i put a fan behind it, it was much cooler. so, i'm hoping that the only thing that is really affected is the initial startup time. and, i can park in the shade at home and at work, so it wouldn't be in direct sun all the time.


----------



## jtaudioacc

brett said:


> hey jt, long time man, hope things are going well for you!
> 
> how's the ipad setup in your car? i know you were going into the alpine dsp, right?
> 
> yeah, the heat thing is a big block for me on this. however, i think putting a fan behind it will help. my girl's ipad mini gets warm and as soon as i put a fan behind it, it was much cooler. so, i'm hoping that the only thing that is really affected is the initial startup time. and, i can park in the shade at home and at work, so it wouldn't be in direct sun all the time.


yeah, direct to dsp. i have an alpine halo 9 to go in someday, when, i don't know. lol


----------



## brett

how come you're moving away from ipad setup? should i reconsider myself?


----------



## Markous

It's not a digital out as OP is looking for but the HRT iStreamer i'm using works great.

IIRC it has enough umph to throw a charge into an ipad also.


----------



## almatias

I recommend the Japanese brand, Audio Technica HRD5. Very good and proper for car


----------



## brett

thanks for the input guys. still trying to wrap my head around this project and if i want to go through with it, but this is all helping.

assuming i still want to integrate a hu, are there any out there that have digital input and outputs? is it possible, or even necessary, to send a digital signal to a hu, use as a controller/cd player, and then send digital out to a dsp? 

also, are there any dsp models who's software can be run, completely, on the ipad?


----------



## almatias

brett said:


> thanks for the input guys. still trying to wrap my head around this project and if i want to go through with it, but this is all helping.
> 
> 
> 
> assuming i still want to integrate a hu, are there any out there that have digital input and outputs? is it possible, or even necessary, to send a digital signal to a hu, use as a controller/cd player, and then send digital out to a dsp?
> 
> 
> 
> also, are there any dsp models who's software can be run, completely, on the ipad?




Not necessarily. I only use the ipad + AT-HRD5 + Helix DSP. I am extremely satisfied with my system


----------



## Markous

brett said:


> also, are there any dsp models who's software can be run, completely, on the ipad?


AudioControl has a plug in two way BT add on module coming soon for the expansion port on the DM series dsp's apparently you can tune and stream with it.

Supposed to be a iphone/pad app coming out for it too, not sure if that will launch with it at the same time though.

posted 04/24 on the Audio Control Enthusiast FB page


> Hello AC Enthusiasts! We are getting very close and just finalized the newly improved, all in one AC-BT24. This is dual BlueTooth using aptX HD for streaming. This Dual chip allows both programming and streaming to happen through the AC-BT24 plug in. This means final production, testing and then shipping over the next 60 days.


----------



## jtaudioacc

brett said:


> how come you're moving away from ipad setup? should i reconsider myself?


for me, it's just a big screen media player. plus, mine is a gen 1 mini. doesn't do all the things the newer ones do now. new ones are a different size, so i can't just swap them.

the overheat thing bugs me when it happens. 

not a huge amount of storage.

i rather just tuck my ipod away, or use my phone for carplay.

also, the digital out signal with an ipad you leave in the car doesn't always work perfect. if you get in you car, then plug in ipad, most any type of device will work. not all will pause the music and go to sleep when you turn the key off. 

the usb3 adapter has helped with being able to charge the ipad sufficiently fast enough. but i haven't used a usb device that will pause and put to sleep the ipad.


----------



## Hammer1

jtaudioacc said:


> for me, it's just a big screen media player. plus, mine is a gen 1 mini. doesn't do all the things the newer ones do now. new ones are a different size, so i can't just swap them.
> 
> the overheat thing bugs me when it happens.
> 
> not a huge amount of storage.
> 
> i rather just tuck my ipod away, or use my phone for carplay.
> 
> also, the digital out signal with an ipad you leave in the car doesn't always work perfect. if you get in you car, then plug in ipad, most any type of device will work. not all will pause the music and go to sleep when you turn the key off.
> 
> the usb3 adapter has helped with being able to charge the ipad sufficiently fast enough. but i haven't used a usb device that will pause and put to sleep the ipad.


If you are not on IOS 11 you could jailbreak it and run Activator. It will make your Ipad work just like a HU.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Hammer1 said:


> If you are not on IOS 11 you could jailbreak it and run Activator. It will make your Ipad work just like a HU.


mini 1's don't go past 9.35. also, still pretty much every issue i have doesn't change. 

if i pulled it out every day, many things would be okay. but then, they don't look as good in the dash like that.


----------



## brett

so, this is where i'm at with this project. i feel i can accomplish everything i need without a head unit so i'll basically just feed signal from the ipad to a dsp. i could easily fit an ipad mini horizontally, but i think i may want to try a vertical orientation of a larger one.

the list of things i'd need, .....

- ipad (how much is the minimal amount of ram i'd realistically need? should i just go wifi, or is cellular necesary? where's a good place to buy one outside of big box? should i consider used?)
- lightning/usb adapter
- interface (thanks for the suggestions)
- bt camera for backup functions

with the update to os11, there's a smart invert option that allows a 'dark mode' essentially without changing the colors, which is what i was waiting for, so that solves one targeted area. it looks like there are plenty of bt cameras i can use for backup functions. i should be able to install at least one fan behind the ipad where the factory hu used to be in order to keep it cool.

the only thing i'm not sure about, and jt hinted at, is the charging function and being able to shut the ipad off when the car is off. or, at least ensure that it's not drawing charge when off. what should i use for power/charge options?


----------



## Hammer1

I found a 5 amp buck converter with the Apple fast charge chip on amazon. The power wires are ran to key on so when key is off it stops charging and it keeps my iPad Pro at 100% all the time. I will get you a link to it. When I shut the key off music pauses and iPad goes to sleep.

I have a cellular plan with my iPad. This way I do not have to use my phone as a hot spot to stream music. My iPad I went with the 256 gig not much money for the extra memory.


----------



## Hammer1

Here is the link 
https://www.amazon.com/DROK-Convert...dpPl=1&dpID=51OobgI9qDL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Elgrosso

brett said:


> - ipad (how much is the minimal amount of ram i'd realistically need? should i just go wifi, or is cellular necesary? where's a good place to buy one outside of big box? should i consider used?)
> - lightning/usb adapter
> - interface (thanks for the suggestions)
> - bt camera for backup functions


- Not an ipad but I have my iphone in dash, removable with slide kit.
So no issue on power/battery, but I know it shuts off when I turn acc off, it stops charging I mean, and then goes to sleep. The app prevents the sleep.
- Really cool to have cellular for the map, phone etc too. No need to enter anything as it’s all in there already, saves some good time.
- how much memory? The max you can afford I’d say.
64go is good enough but 128 was much easier, and now with 256 I can put everything. So no more time lost during day to day selection.
But, it forced me to clean up and organize my library or I would get too many ****ty tracks on shuffle 
You selected an app already? Leechtune is pretty good. Best I’ve seen, but for an ipad it’s maybe not the case.
- peachtree x1 is what I have, very solid, no pb since 2yrs maybe. Even with thousand connection/disconnection for changing the source while tuning. It’s in the armrest with a usb hub for mic/dsp etc.
I’ll get another one to try soon, the 
Hecate XMOS XCORE 208 - Interface USB - ARMATURE Audio
Not sure it will change anything but I want to try.


----------



## ChaseUTB

I purchased my iPad Pro from micro center bnib and got $150 off! I contemplated doing the iPad dash in my 2015 Q40 Infiniti but think i will keep oem and go into dsp b/c the car has an oem amp.


----------



## brett

never heard of micro center, but it doesn't matter since the sale is for in store purchase only and there are no stores in phoenix


----------



## Foghorn

Elgrosso said:


> I’ll get another one to try soon, the
> Hecate XMOS XCORE 208 - Interface USB - ARMATURE Audio
> Not sure it will change anything but I want to try.


Elgrosso, just noticed this on Amazon while researching iPad integration. 

https://www.amazon.com/Singxer-F-1-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=NNHM88047FG3MDCGS38S

Looks exactly like the Hecate model, but may be an upgrade. More research needed.


----------



## almatias

https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/car/show_model.php?modelId=2731 

It's in Japanese, but you can use the google translator.


----------



## Wasso

Whilst I appreciate this is an old thread and not current. This thread has massively helped me fix a problem of my own. I used to run a iPad2 with Prue i-20 up until my ipad has become pretty useless and old. Upgraded to ipad4, however the solution currently in place with my Pure i20 means I'm getting no sound or charging. Based on the suggestion from almatias above, Audio Technica do provide a much cheaper version than the AT-HRD5 (above) to connect your ipad with digital or analogue out. What you want is one of these... audio-technica ｵｰﾃﾞｨｵﾃｸﾆｶ AT-HRD1 ﾃﾞｼﾞﾀﾙﾄﾗﾝｽﾎﾟｰﾄD/Aｺﾝﾊﾞｰﾀｰ(ﾊｲﾚｿﾞ音源対応):Amazon.co.jp:ﾊﾟｿｺﾝ/AV/ｶﾒﾗ/家電

You will need to also purchase the USB 3 Apple Camera Adaptor, however this allows for audio connectivity and separate charging. Digital out and also a meter identifying the audio quality being played which is handy. Even better, no need for a step down converter, this thing runs off 12v straight off the bat!


----------



## khlae

If you don't have the Ipad yet, and you aren't convinced on doing the iPad route, I've had success using a sub-100 dollar x86 windows 10 tablet to run foobar2k and then got the audio out through the tablets mini-hdmi port via an spdif splitter.


----------



## NW JLUR

khlae said:


> If you don't have the Ipad yet, and you aren't convinced on doing the iPad route, I've had success using a sub-100 dollar x86 windows 10 tablet to run foobar2k and then got the audio out through the tablets mini-hdmi port via an spdif splitter.


Does the tablet have a gps antenna or can one be added to it?


----------



## khlae

Most tablets have GPS, I don't think that impossibly-cheaply-priced tablet I mentioned had GPS. It had a usb port, so you could have added a GPS module via that....


----------

